# Naked Girls



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK I see that PFury is aiming to use its chatroom more, so I'm gunna give you guys a poll about it as it would mean extra work for me.

do you want non-piranha chat?

this will include:
*general discussion - unplanned and relaxed chat on all aquatic species
*topical discussion - about topical issues
*specialist discussion - I will get our more experianced members to discuss certain species with anyone interested

if you have any comments/advice please add them below


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Should most def pertain to Piraha politics, but also at times a place to hang out and discuss any topic that comes to mind. If there was a real serious topic to discuss (from arguments and ongoing debates by members), chatroom schedules should be assests.

I've started off a topic to be discussed regarding Serras vs. Pygos for July 8th.. This should be most interesting due to the ongoing arguments with this subject


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Definitly I Think a Non- piranaha chat would be of value,
I would be thrilled to add my Two cents into the mix if you wish,
I have no problem in trying to build it


----------



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

Does anyone even use the chat room ? Everytime I go there I see no one in there.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Definitly I Think a Non- piranaha chat would be of value,
> I would be thrilled to add my Two cents into the mix if you wish,
> I have no problem in trying to build it


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> Definitly I Think a Non- piranaha chat would be of value,
> I would be thrilled to add my Two cents into the mix if you wish,
> I have no problem in trying to build it


Rick I need to talk to you sometime about this, I have AIM, MSN and Yahoo messingers if it makes it easier









on a side note, I posted this topic about a week ago, but it only had 44 hits so I changed the title, and now it has over double that in 1 day 
You guys are so gullable, like I would post naked girls in the non-piranha forum


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

lol nice trick ROFL


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Definitly I Think a Non- piranaha chat would be of value,
> ...










caught me


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

Ill vote yes if you give me what I came looking for!


----------



## DiSTurBeD (Jun 4, 2003)

k, I voted yes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

DiSTurBeD said:


> k, I voted yes










so easily influenced


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Innes said:


> DiSTurBeD said:
> 
> 
> > k, I voted yes
> ...


 Its your Avitar and Title theme, Innes


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

OK I am going to organise some chat - please feel free to suggest a suitable topic


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

False advertising, I see no naked girls


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

The current piranha chatroom doesn't get much activity as it is. I don't see how a new one with a much smaller user base will be any better off.


----------



## jimbo (Feb 5, 2003)

Only person I ever see is serrasalmus, and they dont talk to me









And yes, that is false advertising, but its the only way to get attention


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> The current piranha chatroom doesn't get much activity as it is. I don't see how a new one with a much smaller user base will be any better off.


 no - I was going to hold these in the chatroom - kinda take over as it were


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

YOU ALL TRICKED ME


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

As long as my girlfriend doesn't know you tricked me....
















.....









If I had the time I'd be down with the chat idea, but the post format works best for me.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

acestro said:


> As long as my girlfriend doesn't know you tricked me....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well lets just hope for your sake I don't trick her also


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

For better or worse I doubt it


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

no not realy, its a chat room, just use it as a chat room.


----------

